# Looking for some dudes that like to fish, drink and fish....



## The Salty Texan (Sep 13, 2012)

I have a 20ft Angler center console, and like to fish Galveston bay, and just started getting into jetty fishing. My fishing buddy and I are having problems getting onto fish lately and would love to have a few friends around our own age that know some great places to fish out of Galveston. We split everything ( ice, bait, gas, beer) and joke around the whole time. We are both laid back dudes that just love to fish. We leave out of Houston, and normally launch from Galveston yacht basin, Texas city dike, or La Porte. If you think this is something you would be interested in doing some time in the next few weeks, send me a pm or post here. Tight lines......

-Johnny
The Salty Texan


----------



## Snorfolk (Aug 2, 2013)

Im in Galveston Tuesday. Wanna fish Weds? PM me.


----------



## Sizzle77 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Wed*

Wednesday sounds good to mess well. I don't have a boat though, PM me.


----------



## islandboi409aTm (Dec 11, 2009)

I live in Galveston. Been Fishing from Galv to Surfside all my life. Always down to wet a line....

-Frank


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds like you might want to hook up with "Johnny Football"! Have fun and be safe out there!


----------



## I have no bait (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm always down to fish I live on the north side of Houston but I'm not afraid to drive I usually surf fish but do it all hit me up


----------

